
Covid-19 presents stark choices between life, death and the economy - Pamar
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2020/04/01/covid-19-presents-stark-choices-between-life-death-and-the-economy
======
Pamar
Cached by Google:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.economist.com/leaders/2020/04/01/covid-19-presents-
stark-choices-between-life-death-and-the-economy)

